# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Chest Still Sore after 4 days!

## bass

Hi Guys, my chest muscles get sore for three days after workout, the forth day it goes away, on the fifth day i work them again, but as soon as i am done with my first set of reps, my chest feels like its on fire, to the point of cramping, it also feels like cramping when i try to flex. is this normal or i am not letting them rest enough? this only happens on my chest BTW...

----------


## Critical Mass

Stretch your pecs once in a while. It helps with cramps and even posture.
5 days is pretty much perfect rest time,I have 7. I am usually sore for 5 days,just chest. 

What is your routine? You could be overtraining them. Its a small muscle...

----------


## cubnlynx

If you are concerned about rest time not being enough just give your chest another day of rest and see how how feels. Also warm up good before you start moving the big weights when I don't warm up good enough the muscle I'm training feels tight

----------


## Twist

You are probably overtraining.
Even more likely you are not getting enough rest.
And for sure you are not giving your body the correct nutrients at the time your body needs it to repair. 

I am NEVER sore for more than two days, three days tops for legs.

----------


## bass

> Stretch your pecs once in a while. It helps with cramps and even posture.
> 5 days is pretty much perfect rest time,I have 7. I am usually sore for 5 days,just chest. 
> 
> What is your routine? You could be overtraining them. Its a small muscle...


thanks guys...

I like to mix up my routines, but the basic is 4 sets DB flat press, first set is light weight, then go heavy for the next three, reps 10-15 to failure.

DB incline same as above but with lighter weights.

Machine press same as above, but no warm-up, 4 sets 10-15 to failure.

finally cross cables flys, 4 sets 10-15 to failure

i eat dates or fruits 30 minutes before workout then take my whey shake with 4 whole eggs PWO, i eat 200-300 mgs of protein per day, 200-300mgs carbs, and try to keep it under 50mgs fat. do i need to make any changes? You can see my stats on my profile.

Thanks again...

----------


## crazypat123

im always stretching my pecs it helps allot, i know what you mean though with the cramping. just stretch before and after, you can also try icy hot cream stuff it helps alllooootttttttttt i use that all the time

----------


## Twist

> thanks guys...
> 
> I like to mix up my routines, but the basic is 4 sets DB flat press, first set is light weight, then go heavy for the next three, reps 10-15 to failure.
> 
> DB incline same as above but with lighter weights.
> 
> Machine press same as above, but no warm-up, 4 sets 10-15 to failure.
> 
> finally cross cables flys, 4 sets 10-15 to failure
> ...


hit the diet section with what you eat and I'll take a look at it. Your workout isn't too bad so probably it is rest or food consumption

----------


## bass

> hit the diet section with what you eat and I'll take a look at it. Your workout isn't too bad so probably it is rest or food consumption


thanks, I'll post my diet...

----------


## gunslinger2

My chest is always sore for about 4-5 days as well. It funny because all other body parts only stay sore for a day or two.

----------


## bass

> My chest is always sore for about 4-5 days as well. It funny because all other body parts only stay sore for a day or two.


same here...i just posted my diet in the diet section, lets see if my diet is a problem...

----------

